# Spiderman 3 = Crysis



## Third Eye (May 1, 2007)

*Spiderman 3 requirements too high*

*Minimum System Requirements

- 3D hardware accelerator card required:
- 100% DirectX® 9.0c-compliant AGP/PCIe 256 MB onboard memory hardware T&L-capable video card with Shader Model 3.0 support and the latest drivers*
- English version of Microsoft® Windows® 2000/XP/Vista
- Pentium® 4 2.8 GHz or Athlon™ XP 2800+ or higher processor
- 1024 MB of RAM for Windows 2000/XP, 1536 MB of RAM for Windows Vista™
- 6 GB of uncompressed hard disk space (plus 600 MB for the Windows swap file)
- A 100% Windows 2000/XP/Vista-compatible computer system including:
- 100% DirectX 9.0c-compliant true 16-bit sound card and drivers
- 100% Windows 2000/XP/Vista-compatible mouse, keyboard and drivers
- 100% Windows 2000/XP/Vista-compatible 2x speed DVD-ROM drive and drivers

* Supported Chipsets for Windows 2000/XP/Vista:
- NVIDIA® GeForce® 7300 GT 256 MB and better
- ATI® Radeon™ X1300 256 MB and better*

This is minimum requirement 

Requirements are insane


----------



## Pathik (May 1, 2007)

well IMO Spiderman games always sucked in gameplay.. Btw crysis needs a dx10gpu while this doesnt..


----------



## emailaatif786 (May 1, 2007)

6 GB of uncompressed hard disk space!! WOW


----------



## Darthvader (May 1, 2007)

Wat do u expect? 
This is a straight x360 port by Beenox . Hence Shader Model 3 requiremnt will be there same as with Marvel Ultimate Alliance.

Btw the game is pretty good on pc, not useless like spidey 2


----------



## thunderbird.117 (May 1, 2007)

Funny. There is no official confirmation only unoffical regarding crysis req and yet people believes it. Crysis is not just for directx 10. It is also for Direcx 9.

I heard that spiderman 3 is a free roam game.



			
				emailaatif786 said:
			
		

> 6 GB of uncompressed hard disk space!! WOW


. Almost all games takes space like that. Stalkar takes about 10GB of HDD. I dont know why is it so "wow" .


----------



## cyborg47 (May 1, 2007)

I've saw the videos of sm3 in youtube......the gameplay is pretty cool, a bit similar to ultimate spiderman's gamepaly.


----------



## Third Eye (May 1, 2007)

thunderbird.117 said:
			
		

> I heard that spiderman 3 is a free roam game.



Yup



			
				Wikipedia said:
			
		

> The game will also feature over 20 miles of sewers and subways. This is definite for the next-gen and current-gen games; the handhelds will have a *free-roaming environment* also, but no size is confirmed


----------



## s18000rpm (May 1, 2007)

*ToCA Race Driver 3 takes 14+ GB for Full install & 7+ GB for minimal Install.*


----------



## thunderbird.117 (May 1, 2007)

s18000rpm said:
			
		

> *ToCA Race Driver 3 takes 14+ GB for Full install & 7+ GB for minimal Install.*



Nowdays this is very common. I need to get 320 gb ASAP. Having 40GB is killing me.


----------



## leomax (May 1, 2007)

pathiks said:
			
		

> Btw crysis needs a dx10gpu while this doesnt..



No actually,it needs only a dx9 gpu.
It has paths for both dx9 and 10..


----------



## thunderbird.117 (May 1, 2007)

I saw some videos from youtube. Iam very impressed. It is much better than Spiderman 2 or 1. 3 rocks. The only problem with SpiderMan 3 is the req. Which is going to upset many kids. Even i will be unable to play this game . My sys fall way behind sys req.


----------



## Harvik780 (May 2, 2007)

Well the performance on a mid range systems sucks for spider-man 3

I think Spider-Man 3 has been optimized for ATI graphics cards rather than Nvidia's so it's a big disappointment for us Indians as most of us have Nvidia Graphics cards.


----------



## QwertyManiac (May 2, 2007)

w00t w00t! I can play it! *kisses his 7600 GT*

But its a very very bad port. However I guess they aren't expecting much sales on PC. XBOX/XBOX 360 and Wii were generating a lot more hype than PS3/PS2 and PC and amongst hand-helds, PSP is expecting more sales than the DS. But good of them to have released across 8 platforms.

This game still has that "Press the keys in the sequence they appear on the screen". Yuck, when will we get cool combos and user-controlled S-Sense usage I wonder, cause this is just painful. In MUA Spidey's S-Sense slows time down for the team to avoid attacks, now that's a good idea.


----------



## Darthvader (May 2, 2007)

hey qwerty u are bak

Anyway i found the game to be pretty good and u being a spidey fan....


----------



## satanlives (May 2, 2007)

ive gt the game.. looks absolutely amazing at max settings.. the controls are ok..rather play with a joystick then keyboard.....
still works like crap on my 7800gt i get like 15-25 fps on all high and 2x Af
still if ur a spidey fan u should get it...
it has the same free roaming gameplay as ultimate spiderman had.. wich is fun since uve can explore the entire city and climb up skyscrappers like empire state buildings... and yeah did i mention it looks STUNNIINGG on max settings..


----------



## Harvik780 (May 2, 2007)

What were they thinking when they made the game,it's a big disappointment that the game is not optimized for pc.15-25 fps!!!! on 7800gt.Man,this is no justice.


----------



## izzikio_rage (May 2, 2007)

great....me buy a graphics card just for spider man 3....you gotta be kidding....aur kuch khel loonga..


----------



## thunderbird.117 (May 2, 2007)

izzikio_rage said:
			
		

> great....me buy a graphics card just for spider man 3....you gotta be kidding....aur kuch khel loonga..



Nah. No one is kidding. They are many game that you can have fun .


----------



## QwertyManiac (May 2, 2007)

izzikio_rage said:
			
		

> great....me buy a graphics card just for spider man 3....you gotta be kidding....aur kuch khel loonga..



Am one of those who'll do that  I've played every game, even hunted down those old ones and played them  I've watched every show, except for the numero uno series, which is now only available at their studio  Now on my way to read the remaining 500 comics of non-mainstream Spider-Man  Did I mention I got a suit?


----------



## eggman (May 3, 2007)

thunderbird.117 said:
			
		

> I saw some videos from youtube. Iam very impressed. It is much better than Spiderman 2 or 1. 3 rocks. The only problem with SpiderMan 3 is the req. Which is going to upset many kids. Even i will be unable to play this game . My sys fall way behind sys req.



Can you gimme the links...
Cause the videos I've seen, the graphics is very bad 'ok' at best.....


----------



## satanlives (May 4, 2007)

the game must be playing on the ps2 or something..
cause the game is absolutely stunning.. and ppl playing it on 360's and ps3s are gonna hve a blast...


----------



## cyborg47 (May 5, 2007)

will the game work on FX series cards at low settings???


----------



## Third Eye (May 5, 2007)

cyborg47 said:
			
		

> will the game work on FX series cards at low settings???



This game requires atleast pixel shader 3.0


----------



## QwertyManiac (May 6, 2007)

Edit: Nevermind, found the Pause Menu .. Had to press a silly left arrow for it from the Game Menu ..

Game has a very very bad framerate, and when it foolishly autosaves, the framerates drop even lower 

Worst Spider-Man game ever. Not worse than Spider-Man 2 : The Movie Game though. That rules the ****.


----------



## Third Eye (May 6, 2007)

QwertyManiac said:
			
		

> Edit: Nevermind, found the Pause Menu .. Had to press a silly left arrow for it from the Game Menu ..
> 
> Game has a very very bad framerate, and when it foolishly autosaves, the framerates drop even lower
> 
> Worst Spider-Man game ever. Not worse than Spider-Man 2 : The Movie Game though. That rules the ****.



Do u have 7600 GT ?


----------



## QwertyManiac (May 6, 2007)

Yes indeed. Why ask?


----------



## Third Eye (May 6, 2007)

QwertyManiac said:
			
		

> Yes indeed. Why ask?



Aise hi

One more question: Do u have original game ?


----------



## QwertyManiac (May 6, 2007)

Yeah I got the real DVD, cost me Rs. 999/-

Am gonna have to re-install XP now, cause I think its Vista's requirement of 1.5 Gigs of RAM (I got 1 Gig) that's creating this issue.


----------



## Third Eye (May 6, 2007)

How are the game's graphics ?


----------



## s18000rpm (May 6, 2007)

post a review man & pics toooooo


----------



## QwertyManiac (May 6, 2007)

Tech Genius said:
			
		

> How are the game's graphics ?


I can't turn on any eye candy lest I want to watch it go at 1 frame a minute... 

Anyway, a couple of shots. (Have completed 20%, met Lizard alone yet .. Goblin will be born now ..) More better screens later, these were just  in-game experimental (F11 Key).

*img354.imageshack.us/img354/7451/screenshot0000ns2.th.jpg

*img369.imageshack.us/img369/1825/fasfasdbq6.th.jpg​ 
The camera's damn buggy, even reported on consoles. CAD-Online puts it the best "They made this game cause Treyarch begged they wanted to make a game." Damn, Ultimate Spider-Man was so so so lovely from Beenox and Treyarch and this new thing though has lots of cool moves and an amazing way to use your Spider-Sense, has so bad visuals. Hope a patch can save it from performance blues. 

The camera is so bad that when you come out of the game you see the world with a tilted view and you try to adjust your neck.


----------



## s18000rpm (May 6, 2007)

can Spider-Man steal cars ? 

& enter bulidings?


btw draw distance is good.
man the game looks dull, that too on a 7600GT


----------



## QwertyManiac (May 6, 2007)

There's a few buildings like the Daily Bugle and other ones that can be explored completely, and there's Subways and Sewers that can be explored too. I heard its a total of 20 miles, for all consoles except hand-held ones and Wii.

Spidey doesn't steal but he sure can hitch a long ride on them. ( Swinging is faster though ..  )

It looks dull for 2 reasons:

1. All eye-candy off. Nvidia's settings are set to High Performance instead of Quality, to get some extra 4-5 fps too 
2. Its JPEG


----------



## Third Eye (May 6, 2007)

In which resolution are you playing?


Look at the review of some gamespot's users  -> *www.gamespot.com/pc/action/spiderman3/review.html?om_act=convert&om_clk=tabs&tag=tabs;reviews

They said this game is * Best in Series*


----------



## QwertyManiac (May 6, 2007)

Those screens were taken when I didn't know how to access the Video settings, so it was the default 1024x768. Currently I'm playing at 800x600 

It is good with all its moves and new concepts like running on the wall, jump-crawl and other nice things like that but the combat is plain monotonous and the visuals terrible. Still, its Spider-Man at his swinging best. This double line swing unlock is way cool, its so stable and straight 

And about the "*Best in series*" thing, read on to the next line and you see this don't you?



> Beside the *flaws*, this game is nothing but fun.


----------



## satanlives (May 7, 2007)

well here are some screenies frm my 7800gt playing at all max with 2x aa

*img159.imageshack.us/img159/8650/game2007043022174559nn8.th.jpg
*img265.imageshack.us/img265/2946/game2007043022184960rm3.th.jpg
*img116.imageshack.us/img116/1428/game2007043022092250kd7.th.jpg
*img299.imageshack.us/img299/7849/game2007043022091645fk9.th.jpg


----------



## Third Eye (May 7, 2007)

^ Looks cool 

How much fps are u getting ?


----------



## QwertyManiac (May 8, 2007)

Wowie, the black suit! It feels fast! It feels more powerful! I like it! 

The rage in the black suit is too good to explain, but your resistance weakens and thats bad. Had fun finishing off Sandman for the first time yet


----------



## thunderbird.117 (May 8, 2007)

Is spiderman 3 a free roam?. Are they any side mission?. I heard that beenox did a bad port?. How is the speed?.


----------



## QwertyManiac (May 8, 2007)

It ain't a bad port cause the XBox version is as bad and buggy with the camera  

Speed will be fine if you have the recommended requirements of 1.5 GB plus RAM and a 7300GT + powered card. Not to mention a faster than 2.8 PIV processor. Yeah high stuff, I just barely satisfy most of it 

Yeah Spider-Man 3 is a full free roam with buildings and subways and sewers, and its almost like Ultimate Spider-Man except with a lot of combat combos and different mini missions like Sky Diving, taking MJ for a ride and so on .. But disposing bombs off is one big monotony in this game.

The best part about the game is the roam mode, it has running on walls, very fast swinging, swing jumps, slingshot points for jumping huge distances, web zips, web yoyos and what not


----------



## thunderbird.117 (May 8, 2007)

QwertyManiac said:
			
		

> It ain't a bad port cause the XBox version is as bad and buggy with the camera
> 
> Speed will be fine if you have the recommended requirements of 1.5 GB plus RAM and a 7300GT + powered card. Not to mention a faster than 2.8 PIV processor. Yeah high stuff, I just barely satisfy most of it
> 
> ...



Cool. Very exicting. But sadly i can not play because none of the requirment can be fullfilled. I will get a new comp when crysis and universe at war releases.


----------



## QwertyManiac (May 8, 2007)

I hope it will be a Dx10 card for you then, your experience with all games would rock


----------



## thunderbird.117 (May 8, 2007)

QwertyManiac said:
			
		

> I hope it will be a Dx10 card for you then, your experience with all games would rock



Yes it is direcxt 10. That why iam waiting for good brands to come. I hope a quad core comes soon too . So that i can play supreme commander and many more not just games 

I will going for Spiderman 3 movie tomrrow .


----------



## satanlives (May 8, 2007)

well im getting anything between 30-15 fps  ...
and the game really looks bad on medium settings so i can bare the frame rates for now and enjoy the eyecandy  ...


----------



## goobimama (May 14, 2007)

Judging by those screenshots the game doesn't look too good to me...but then I guess QM's playing on low rez..


----------



## satanlives (May 14, 2007)

im talking about my rig.. look at my screen shots.. looks damn cool at max...nw just waiting for a verdict from ppl with 8800 series cards


----------



## QwertyManiac (May 22, 2007)

I disabled tons of services in Vista and now I can play in peace of 1024x768 with 2x AA 

Problem : Part "Defeat Sandman" in Grand Finale. Harry needs to spray water at Sandman, I do that a few seconds and then the vehicles Sandman throws hits me and I get off the water line. I can't move forward or backward, just sort of around, so how do I get back to spraying water? (PC Version, Keyboard player)


----------



## cyborg47 (May 22, 2007)

how does the game look on 8500 and 8600 cards???


----------

